# Especialista prevê um 2007 particularmente quente



## Fil (1 Jan 2007 às 20:51)

*As consequências podem afectar todo o planeta, defende um professor da Universidade de East Anglia.*

O efeito de estufa e o fenómeno climatérico conhecido por «El Niño» podem fazer de 2007 o ano mais quente de sempre. As consequências podem afectar todo o planeta, defendeu, esta segunda-feira, Phil Jones, especialista britânico da Universidade de East Anglia, no Reino Unido.

Phil Jones, director da Unidade de Investigação do Clima da Universidade de East Anglia, diz que 2007 será um ano de condições climatéricas extremas, que podem originar, por exemplo, secas na Indonésia e inundações na Califórnia.

Num artigo publicado esta segunda-feira no jornal britânico «The Independent», o professor defende que o aquecimento global - que já deu início a um processo de degelo no Árctico - será agravado pela chegada do «El Niño».

O fenómeno causado pela subida das temperaturas médias do mar no Oceano Pacífico faz com que o mundo seja mais quente e exista uma tendência de maior calor que aumenta as temperaturas globais entre uma a duas décimas de grau centígrado por década», explicou Jones.

Fonte: _TVI_

Na reportagem da TVI na tv chegaram a dizer que seria o ano mais quente de que há memória!


----------



## ACalado (1 Jan 2007 às 21:22)

Fil disse:


> *As consequências podem afectar todo o planeta, defende um professor da Universidade de East Anglia.*
> 
> O efeito de estufa e o fenómeno climatérico conhecido por «El Niño» podem fazer de 2007 o ano mais quente de sempre. As consequências podem afectar todo o planeta, defendeu, esta segunda-feira, Phil Jones, especialista britânico da Universidade de East Anglia, no Reino Unido.
> 
> ...



olha que nao me admirava nada pois isso já se começa a notar, falta de neve em estancias que noutros anos estavam a funcionar a 100% é uma situação pouco normal não sei vamos ver....


----------



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 23:01)

E o aquecimento global lá continua imparável ...  

Internacional - Mercados 
Energia 2007-01-02 20:55 
Temperaturas nos EUA pressionam preços do crude
Os preços do crude terminaram a sessão desta terça-feira em queda ligeira, pressionados pelas previsões meteorológicas que apontam para que as temperaturas no nordeste dos EUA, região responsável pelo consumo de 80% do gasóleo para aquecimento no país, permaneçam mais uns dias em valores anormais para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:09)

Eu também acho bastante razoável pensar que 2007 será um dos mais quentes de sempre, bem no seguimento dos últimos anos. Nada indica que poderá ser diferente.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jan 2007 às 11:45)

Fil disse:


> Eu também acho bastante razoável pensar que 2007 será um dos mais quentes de sempre, bem no seguimento dos últimos anos. Nada indica que poderá ser diferente.



Principalmente o Verão....


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2007 às 14:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Principalmente o Verão....



Esse vai ser antecipado mas depois adiado...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 10:37)

Ser o mais quente acho que não pode ser previsto ... mas será certamente um dos mais quentes. Já agora onde está a neve na Europa!!
Olhando ás previsões a longo prazo pode-se verificar que os próximos meses vão ser bastante secos !!







O que indicia que efectivamente podemos ter um ano bastante quente ... cujo Verão começe em Maio e vá até Outubro, com várias ondas de calor !!


----------



## LUPER (4 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Ser o mais quente acho que não pode ser previsto ... mas será certamente um dos mais quentes. Já agora onde está a neve na Europa!!
> Olhando ás previsões a longo prazo pode-se verificar que os próximos meses vão ser bastante secos !!
> 
> 
> ...



Eu acho que os 32º que tenho actualmente significam que o Aquecimento Global é um facto ineguavel. Tudo o resto são mentiras e invenções de pessoas sem formação e que apenas gostam de ser do contra. Claro que o nosso País está em seca severa em todo o território, só um cego não o vê
. Faro não vê chuva desde 2002, aliás em Novembro/Outubro nem sequer cairam lá mais de 30mm no espaço de 1h. Tudo é uma ilusão de alguns menbros, que devem andar malucos, sinceramente este forum chegou a um ponto de não retorno. 


Quanto ao ano de 2007 vir a ser o mais quente, só gostava de perguntar a esse amigo inglês se ele diz qual os locais em que se baseia. Europa? Norte ou Sul, Leste ou Oeste? Decidam-se.

PS O mês de Dezembro teve anomalias superiores a -1º da média de 61/90 e não vejo ninguem salientar isso, apenas talking heads a matrecar que 2007 vai ser o mais quente e de que não há neve na Europa. E nas outras partes do mundo, o que há? Nevou em 25 de Dezembro na Australia, por acaso? Antes de falarem pensem primeiro no que dizem, para não estragarem este forum


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 12:47)

Pois é o aquecimento global parece só afectar o Hemisfério Norte, pois meus senhores vejam neste momento como está todo o hemisfério Sul

as pessoas que já Morreram na India     

Austrália
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp6.html

SE Asiático
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp7.html

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp8.html

e mesmo acima do equador a norte 
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp9.html

e África  
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp10.html

India inde já morreram 32 pessoas pq causa do frio
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp11.html

Bem se o aquecimento é Global terá de ser global e não em Partes, neste momento nos USA não sei se está quente, só se for a costa Leste da parte Norte do continente americano

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp1.html
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp2.html

E América Central também negativa
http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp3.html
Ficamos só nós e a costa leste dos USA anómala

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

Ei *Luper* ... que mal te fiz eu ... falaste com uma ironia do que eu disse que me irrita ... 
 Afinal de contas o que é isto !!

 Eu por acaso disse que Outubro e Novembro tinham sido secos ... não disse !!
 Falei sobre os próximos meses virem a ser secos ... a alem disso o que significa Aquecimento Global ... que dizem eles: "Aumento dos extremos climáticos"
+ frio, + calor, + secas, +inundações ... 
Não quer dizer que tenha que estar 40º graus em todo o planeta, nem nunca ninguém disse que é só no Hemisfério Norte ... agora não coloquem palavras na minha boca que eu não disse !!
 Por acaso falei que estamos em seca severa, ou que vamos estar .. NÃO DISSE PORRA!! 
 Disse que os próximos meses vão ser secos ... tal como tem acontecido em todos anos cujos Outonos tem sido chuvosos!!
 Agora o que irrita é haja aqui tipos a colocarem-me na boca palavras que não disse!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Jan 2007 às 14:10)

Bem,

Acho que estamos a exagerar tanto o Luper como o Aurélio, até mesmo eu mas não entremos em declinio na linguagem, afinal isto é um forum público, pelo que têm as msg privadas para resfriarem essas cabecinhas


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 14:26)

> "Eu acho que os 32º que tenho actualmente significam que o Aquecimento Global é um facto ineguavel. Tudo o resto são mentiras e invenções de pessoas sem formação e que apenas gostam de ser do contra. Claro que o nosso País está em seca severa em todo o território, só um cego não o vê
> . Faro não vê chuva desde 2002, aliás em Novembro/Outubro nem sequer cairam lá mais de 30mm no espaço de 1h. Tudo é uma ilusão de alguns menbros, que devem andar malucos, sinceramente este forum chegou a um ponto de não retorno".




Desculpem a linguagem ... e a palavra PORRA que aos do sul nada significa mas que aos do Norte é uma palavra forte, mas cujas insinuações provocatórias me obrigaram a uma resposta algo tempestuosa !!
 Peço desculpa, mas eu tenho limites e o Luper devia ter mais cuidado com o que diz porque aqui toda a gente tem o direito de dizer o que quiser ... mas sem ofender os restantes membros!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jan 2007 às 14:29)

Seringador disse:


> Bem,
> 
> Acho que estamos a exagerar tanto o Luper como o Aurélio, até mesmo eu mas não entremos em declinio na linguagem, afinal isto é um forum público, pelo que têm as msg privadas para resfriarem essas cabecinhas



   

Acho que sim seringador...tens que por mao nisto...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2007 às 14:36)

Descansem, está tudo em paz  meus amigos meteorologistas, tem é que haver bom senso de ambas as partes, mas a conversar é que nos entendemos !!


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

calma nao vamos estragar o forum pois este forum sempre se tem dignificado por ser um forum diferentes dos outros onde nao existe atritos, onde cada membro pode dizer o que lhe apetece pois é sempre respeitado por isso meus amigos vamos la a fazer as pazes pois isto afinal e só meterologia mais nada  
abraços


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Jan 2007 às 20:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Descansem, está tudo em paz  meus amigos meteorologistas, tem é que haver bom senso de ambas as partes, mas a conversar é que nos entendemos !!





spiritmind disse:


> calma nao vamos estragar o forum pois este forum sempre se tem dignificado por ser um forum diferentes dos outros onde nao existe atritos, onde cada membro pode dizer o que lhe apetece pois é sempre respeitado por isso meus amigos vamos la a fazer as pazes pois isto afinal e só meterologia mais nada
> abraços




Assim sim , é por este tipo de perspectiva que sempre nos temos regido por aqui!  

Quanto ao aquecimento, é realmente uma pena o que os modelos nos mostram, mas há que ser inteligente e se tudo está em mudança esperemos que o Verão seja diferente e ser diferente quer dizer ser ameno !, lá por termos tido um Outono chuvoso e habitualmente ser seguido por um Inverno seco, pode que este seja menos seco ! e com uma ou outra boa entrada fria!  
Imaginem se este Verão fosse, diga-mos, bastante ameno, o potencial que teríamos para o próximo Inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2007 às 16:39)

É incrivel como há entidades intergovernamentais que conseguem tirar a autonomia toda ao clima e ninguém resmunga nem acha estranho http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/?st=6019

A noticia no minimo faz rir  qualquer dia dizem que a queda de cabelo é causada pelo pobre do CO2 ou então que o CO2 nos vai levar á extinção como os dinossauros.A comunicação social adora mesmo ser alarmista daquilo que é falso.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> É incrivel como há entidades intergovernamentais que conseguem tirar a autonomia toda ao clima e ninguém resmunga nem acha estranho http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/?st=6019
> 
> A noticia no minimo faz rir  qualquer dia dizem que a queda de cabelo é causada pelo pobre do CO2 ou então que o CO2 nos vai levar á extinção como os dinossauros.A comunicação social adora mesmo ser alarmista daquilo que é falso.




Podes crer Mário   se nos contentamos com aquilo que nos dão sem ver se existem dualidades de critérios estamos feitos ao bife é um dos males da globalização da informação, por outro lado esta linha global faz-nos chegar muitas das vezes ao " darkside of the moon " da informação que não é mediatizada


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:14)

Esse tal especialista deve estar a ter um fartote de risa com o mês que levamos...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Fil disse:


> Esse tal especialista deve estar a ter um fartote de risa com o mês que levamos...



Quanto mais estanho o clima andar essencialmente com intenssas precepitações em curtos espaços de tempo mais acredito que o clima vai arrefecer dentro em breve  

É uma questão de tempo e de os AMP se organizarem.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 00:24)

Não é por nada mas em 1998, com um forte El Níño, tivemos um Janeiro e Fevereiro muito quentes. Temperatura média de 7ºC em Janeiro e 9ºC em Fevereiro aqui em Bragança.

Este Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:30)

1998 pode ter sido quente (quase todos os invernos dos anos 90 o foram), mas lembro-me bem que tivemos um bom nevão de mais de 20 cm pois esse foi o meu primeiro inverno na casa onde moro actualmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:33)

Fil disse:


> 1998 pode ter sido quente (quase todos os invernos dos anos 90 o foram), mas lembro-me bem que tivemos um bom nevão de mais de 20 cm pois esse foi o meu primeiro inverno na casa onde moro actualmente.



Grande batismo ai á tua casa, mas mesmo que este ano seje quente não vai ser tão quente como o de 1998 algo me diz que vamos ter um verão chuvoso ou de temperaturas amenas esta ausência de chuva tem de ser compensada em algum lado.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 00:43)

Fil disse:


> 1998 pode ter sido quente (quase todos os invernos dos anos 90 o foram), mas lembro-me bem que tivemos um bom nevão de mais de 20 cm pois esse foi o meu primeiro inverno na casa onde moro actualmente.



Sim, nos dias 26 e 27 de Janeiro.


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:44)

Invernos como este não são novidade, basta olhar ao fim dos anos 90 (lembro-me de andar em vários anos de manga curta a meio de Fevereiro). O problema é que ficamos mal habituados com os fantásticos 2 últimos Invernos, e agora está a custar um pouco ter que encarar a amena realidade deste mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

Dan disse:


> Não é por nada mas em 1998, com um forte El Níño, tivemos um Janeiro e Fevereiro muito quentes. Temperatura média de 7ºC em Janeiro e 9ºC em Fevereiro aqui em Bragança.
> 
> Este Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho, pelo menos por aqui.



O El-niño está a se intalar com uma intensidade de fraco a moderado, é provável que alguns fenómenos se repitam se verificando as mesmas condições atmosféricas de 98.


----------

